
Matplot++ – A Plotting Tool for C++ - ponderingfish
https://github.com/alandefreitas/matplotplusplus
======
ponderingfish
Excited to give this a shot next week. Earlier, I had to export all my data to
txt/csv and use either matlab, python, gnuplot to visualize it.

It would be great to be able to do this directly within code and conditionally
turn it on/off for debugging using some #ifdefs.

------
7thaccount
I love how the page has screenshots of hundreds of types of charts. This is
usually what I want to first look at for a plotting library.

------
marmaduke
It’s pretty amazing to be reading the examples and almost feel like it’s code
for matplotlib save an auto or angle brackets here and there. I’ve spent hours
waiting for matplotlib to render data over the years.

I just hope the compile times aren’t atrocious or that some kind of
interactive mode is possible.

------
khiner
Wow this looks incredible! I’ve been looking for a C++ plotting library
suitable for real-time audio visualization but with a matplotlib-like api.
This looks to fit the bill perfectly, and with great documentation. Well done,
following.

------
tobiasks
Does anyone know if there is any effort going on to make gnuplot also
available as a lib?

Dependencies like gnuplot are nice on linux machines, but distributing it on
Windows is always a little bit painful

~~~
codetrotter
Seems difficult to do, because of the terms in the gnuplot license:

> Permission to modify the software is granted, but not the right to
> distribute the complete modified source code.

[https://sourceforge.net/p/gnuplot/gnuplot-
main/ci/master/tre...](https://sourceforge.net/p/gnuplot/gnuplot-
main/ci/master/tree/Copyright)

~~~
wodenokoto
Given the name, that is very surprising.

Wikipedia has a section on this [1], and apparently it is not named after the
GNU project, but after the animal.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gnuplot#Distribution_terms](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gnuplot#Distribution_terms)

~~~
sleavey
Wow, I would have sworn it was a GNU project if someone had asked. It just
seems so typical of a GNU project: free, open source, around for as long as I
can remember, available on every Linux but with a dated look and feel.

------
__ryan__
This looks really cool.

Another great plotting library for C++, if you can use Qt, is Qwt:

[https://github.com/opencor/qwt](https://github.com/opencor/qwt)
[https://qwt.sourceforge.io/](https://qwt.sourceforge.io/)

------
beagle3
Looks absolutely incredible. Sort of matplotlib for c++, will look into the
internals when I have the time.

Seems like everything for Python these days is matplotlib based; Whereas
everything for R is ggplot2 based (but even the ggplot libraries for Python
are mostly based on matplotlib).

~~~
abnry
Matplotlib is amazing EXCEPT for the speed and the 3D plotting. This looks
quite intriguing to me.

------
winrid
If you're familiar with Matplot on Python, you might find this useful. I've
been using it lately [https://github.com/lava/matplotlib-
cpp](https://github.com/lava/matplotlib-cpp)

The posted library does look nicer though.

------
amirmasoudabdol
This looks really good. It’s much more intuitive than most other gnuplot
wrapper I’ve seen and tested.

------
spacedcowboy
This is amazing. I’ve been looking for something like this for a while.

It doesn’t do the one type of plot I actually want for the project I’m working
on (x,y,z data as a 3d bar chart “surface”), but that takes nothing away from
just how good this is.

------
dburenok11
Very very cool. What does it mean by x, y are any ranges? Do x and y have to
be arrays?

~~~
v-yadli
> Do x and y have to be arrays?

Nope. Ranges are anything enumerable (can run an iterator through it by
calling begin()/end() to get the boundaries), so you can do lists, arrays,
generators etc.

------
billfruit
Looks very promising... I wanted something like this for sometime for a
project..

Is is a new project or has it been around for some time? Github history shows
only commits from Aug 2020 onwards only..

------
nxpnsv
Impressive. I would have loved this back when i made all my plots with root
2.x...

------
quantaum_dot
Looks great, a wide range of different plots.

